# Smooth Square, Great Price



## CreekWoodworker (May 15, 2009)

Nice timing with your review and thanks for taking the time to write it up. I also have HD squares and I've been thinking about upgrading. I'll wait out Rockler for a sale.


----------



## PhineasWhipsnake (Jan 20, 2010)

Your photo looks exactly like Lee Valley's Veritas version. I've used one for years, and couldn't be without it. The Roickler price is a great deal.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I have been using an Empire 6" combo square for several years. It fitrs nicely in a pocket in my apron and it gets a ton of use. The Empire "Pro" models are very accurate.

However, after getting dropped a few times it now slides with difficulty. I've been thinking about getting a 6" double square like the one that you have just reviewed. Having a Starrett would be great, but they are heavier, and I'm concerned about having such an expensive square in my apron, knowing that it would just be a matter of time before it gets dropped on the floor.

Thanks for your review, this is a lot of food for thought.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

as I've mentioned - the Empire 'pro' squares ARE as accurate as my starretts, but the sliding and locking mechanism are far from being as smooth and solid - nothing that affect their accuracy, just convenience.

As for the Lee Valley double square - yes, I agree, the rockler version looks identical to the LV one, and I assume it is the very same square. I usually am a LV addict, but in this case, with the Rockler sales, it was a no brainer.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

thanks for the review, i was looking at these for awhile now i can get one with no worries.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the review *Purplev*. I wanted one but I didn't want to pay $60.00 for a Starrett.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks , Sharon ….I've been looking for one of these as well and a good review from a friend like you seals the deal : )
Sorry I won't be able to see you at the gathering this weekend : ( 
Have a great time !! : )


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, I bit the bullet and purchased a Starrett 6" combination square. Woodcraft had a "no shipping charge" day. This, with no sales tax, gave me the motivation that I needed.

I use this accessory so much I decided to treat myself to the best. Now I'm going to have to be extra careful not to let it drop out of my apron.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*8iowa*: Congrats! the 6" combo from Starrett is a very well machined tool, you'll appreciate it when you use it.

I find the 6" to be just a tad bit too big to be carrying it around in my pocket though - which is why I got the 4" double square which I reviewed here, it is significantly smaller, and since it's not a combo square, it's body is also slimmer and fits better in the pocket - and doesn't have a chance of falling (unless you really want it to).


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

I had a 6" Swanson combination square that was just really bad… it was square, but wouldn't hold a setting, and the ends weren't ground true. When it broke I replaced it with a 7" Craftsman which is a much better square. Added a pencil notch to the end have been happy ever since.

I like the looks of the double square but I often use the combination square to transfer depths and I'd be too likely to mistakenly use the "wrong end" of the double square and transfer the wrong measurement. This is not a worry with an ordinary combination square.


----------

